# Promote your LGBTQI Fiction Here! (NON-EROTICA)



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

December 15th, 2012 there was a thread lamenting the lack of discoverability and diversity in the Amazon LGBTQI fiction category. First complaint, there are only two choices: Gay or Lesbian. Second, there are no additional subcategories for Fantasy, Mystery, Romance, and the like. Third, for better or worse the category is over saturated with erotica, which isn't entirely a bad thing unless you aren't writing erotica.

With the permission of our wonderfully fabulous moderators, Betsy and Ann, we present this thread for promoting your LGBTQI Fiction.

This thread is for non-erotica titles only. Your story can have sex in it, but it can't be erotica. For example, if your story is titled "My First Mistress: Lesbian Pony Girl Adventures" Or "A Bear and a Bed: Otter Sex Seven," while these titles maybe hot (though proably not the way they're written here), they're most likely not appropriate for this thread. Also, if you market the story as erotica (cover, category, etc.) then it's also out.

That being said, the rule of thumb for defining erotica is that sex is central to the plot of the story and to the development of the character. If we enforced that rule, many wonderful LGBTQI stories would be excluded so please use your better judgment when posting here.

Also, if you've read a work that you think should be include it here, do a write up and post it.

Finally, when promoting your story in this thread please state the genre(s) of the story, i.e. Literary, Science Fiction, Thriller, etc.

Here's my example below, but feel free to create a better promo.

_The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated: A Novelette_
Genre: Literary, Fantasy, Romance



Lucy is having a bad day at work and to top it off a cicada named Lenny just told her she has three days to live. Thus begins a surreal journey of self-discovery, where animals talk, bears play polka, and spiders tango. Over the course of three days Lucy must care for her alcoholic mother, come to terms with the loss of her father, and confront her feelings for her best friend Faye, all while trying to understand what her "potential" is and why a cicada wants it before she dies.

Shelly's LGBT Book Review Blog calls it, "entertaining.... Cox is a great storyteller.... This is good stuff, all the way around!"

Frank Rogaczewski, author of _The Fate of Humanity in Verse_, says, "_The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_ is a fantasy with a radically inclusive vision."

For fans of Hayao Miyazaki and Studio Ghibli, Haruki Murakami, _The Alligator Report_, and TV series like _Wonderfalls_ and _Pushing Daisies_. _The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_ is the second in the collection _The Space Within These Lines_, a series of romantic, magical realist, fantasy, and science fiction stories exploring memory and loss in an effort to show that which connects all people, the power of love.

Thanks! Post away!


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

Claude lives amidst the squalor, the excitement, and the Catholic fervor of Renaissance France. But luck has ran out for the happy-go-lucky gay prostitute. Creditors hound him for debts unpaid. His lovelorn master is threatening to kick him out. And then he runs afoul of a braggart, Guy Sewell ... Claude's luck is not just rotten. It has downright signed him over to the Devil. Somehow Claude must escape the wily beast.



This is a serial novel is 16,000 words, which makes about 60 pages of reading. Sign up for my  mailing list  for news of updates and free giveaways.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Sarah Ettritch (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread, bmcox (and to the moderators for giving permission).

All my books feature lesbian main characters and don't contain any graphic sexual content.

The Rymellan Series: A science fiction series about two lesbians who live in a strict society that selects mates for its citizens. The first story in the series is available for free at Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/176990

The Salbine Sisters: A fantasy about a religious order of powerful lesbian mages.

Threaded Through Time: A romantic fantasy about two time-crossed couples (one straight, one lesbian). Also a coming out story.

The Atheist: A contemporary fantasy/thriller about an atheist who has to join forces with a religious group to clear her name of murder.

All my books are available at Amazon (links in my signature), kobo, the Apple iBookstore, and Smashwords.

To find out more about me and my upcoming releases, visit my website at http://www.sarahettritch.com.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, Sarah!  And great dissection of the category problem on your blog: http://www.sarahettritch.com/gay-and-lesbian-sucks/


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll put my book into the arena 

The Chosen
M/M Fantasy romance

Love or duty - which would you choose?

Prince Severin has been brought up to put duty before all else. Now, his duty is to marry and produce an heir. He has his choice of princesses. Unfortunately, his passion is for princes.

Havyn has been a slave all his life. When his powers are discovered, he finds himself purchased and freed by a Prince and apprenticed to the royal wizard, Ildar. His duty is to stay chaste to keep his powers strong. Unfortunately, his passion is for Severin.

With kingdoms at war, the throne hanging in the balance, and magic in the air, can the two men find happiness together, or is duty more important than love?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread.

I have a lesbian western short called _Outlaw Love_.



Once Lola Laverne was the toast of Europe, singer, dancer and mistress to kings and millionaires. But those days are long over, and now Lola is rotting in a cell in Silver Dollar City, a mining town in the Old West, sentenced to hang for killing the man who tried to rape her. Men have always been Lola's downfall. But could this really be the end for Lola Laverne? Will she perform her last dance at the end of the hangman's rope? Or does fate have other ideas for Lola? And will she finally realize the true nature of her desires?


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for posting, Cora.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

_The Space Within These Lines Is Not Dedicated_ will be ON SALE NOW until Valentine's Day. I've lowered the price from $2.99 to $1.49.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

If you have an LGBTQI book or a book with LGBTQI characters please feel free to add it to this thread. Thanks.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

My new short Sci-Fi love story is out, La Chanson de l'Observation.

​
Node AR1x40 lives his life on Earth as human Javier Flores, observing and reporting on human behavior as part of The Commonality's sociological study. When he meets Theo Zedek, a pastry chef and owner of the La Chanson Cafe, Node AR1x40 violates the main parameter of the experiment-he falls in love. And their love may ruin far more than his career.

Told in the style of a scientific research paper, La Chanson de l'Observation is the third in The Space Within These Lines Collection of romantic magical realist, fantasy, and science fiction stories exploring memory and loss in an effort to show that which connects all people, the power of love.

It was also recently reviewed on Shelly's LGBT Book Review Blog at Shellysbookstore.com. She said, "If you're a sci-fi fan, this is good stuff." "[It's] written in the format of a scientific research paper.... a unique format to use to tell a short story and again, as before, Cox tells it well." "Sheldon Cooper fans rejoice; you're going to love this one!"

_reminder. . .consecutive posts by the same person should not be less than 7 days apart, your last two are only 6; you may next post on the 27th _


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Just a bump to say please take advantage of this thread to promote your LGBTQI work. Thanks!


----------



## Sarah Ettritch (Jan 5, 2012)

I forgot about this thread.

Rather than repeating myself about my new release (a cozy mystery), I'll link to the thread for it:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,143844.0.html


----------



## Sarah Ettritch (Jan 5, 2012)

The first book in my lesbian science fiction series is available for 75% off at Smashwords.










Girlfriends since their teens, Lesley and Mo can't imagine life without each other. But they live on the planet Rymel, in a strict society that selects life-mates for its citizens and executes those who violate their life-bonds. Will they do what their society expects of them, or will they sacrifice their lives for their love?

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8355

Use coupon code *SSW75* at checkout (expires July 31).


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Look Away Silence* 
*
by Edward C. Patterson*


 

*Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

My mainstream/litfic novel Anomaly has a transgender main character. I've found it very difficult to categorize because of it.

Relapse isn't just for addicts.

J doesn't need rehab. He's well clean of the hard stuff, the soft stuff, and the things in between that helped him bury all the doubts that plague him. That was before the tormented drug addict from next door threatens to set J on a renewed path of self-destruction.

A dark and gritty tale for those who enjoy their contemporary fiction brooding, Anomaly is set amidst the drama of small town Canada where the seamy world of substance abuse and sexuality is a surprising backdrop for self discovery.

When you barely understand yourself, relapse becomes more than just a fight for sobriety.

http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-novel-resilience-self-acceptance/dp/B004C0542S/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 15th & 16th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*
*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages *


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 19th and 20th at Amazon
Surviving an American Gulag
by 
Edward C. Patterson*
​
*15 5-stars out of 17 reviews*​
*Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity.
230 pages * 

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*No Irish Need Apply*
*by 
Edward C. Patterson*

*Teens Do the Darndest Things*

​
*Kevin Borden has a secret, and that secret is about to shake the world around him - a tame and suburban world ruled by his widow mother, Sarah and peppered by his study-mate, Louis. Teenagers sometimes do the darndest things, but in Kevin and Louis' case, it's a stroke of wisdom wrapped in fool's gold. In a time not so long ago, in the days of JIM CROW and NO IRISH NEED APPLY signage, the world made it clear to those regarded as the fringe. "Stay away." To those who know no better - or perhaps know best, such lines are only meant to be crossed, or why else would they be drawn.

No Irish Need Apply is dedicated to PFLAG (Parents and Friends of Lesbians and Gays), an organization that has guided many youth across that line into the loving arms of those listening to their hearts; those shattering those hateful Jim Crow signs. Come visit with the Bordens and the Lonnegans as they take that journey across the line.
126 pages

The Book of the Month for June 2009 for the Diversity Reading Group at Booz Allen Hamilton.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - August 27th and 28th at Amazon *  
*Cutting the Cheese * 
* by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*Come Party with the Boyz!*

​*Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 13th and 14th at Amazon**
The Closet Clandestine:a queer steps out
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Journey from the Darkness Into the Light

*​*

The closet is a dark and airless place, so when I emerged from it, what else could I do but extol truth's glory over systemic lies - life's beauty in its infinite variety over societal servitude in its deafening prejudice.

The Closet Clandestine is a paean to existance beyond the closet - seven peans, in fact - chapbooks dedicated to my OUTbound journey. Sensitive, bold, Gay and sometimes shocking, these are the lyrics of my journey from darkness to twilight to sunshine.

Included - seven chapbooks:

The Awakening
Catherine and Other Poems
The Festival at Thebes
Ties and Rings
Gay October
Provincetown Poems, and 
Songs: Not Just Survival.

"Rage girls in fiery green - that I will never retreat into the closet clandestine again."
198 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

*FREE TODAY ONLY:*

The Death Sonnets
Shakespeare-inspired poetry with a Halloween twist! Includes the LGBTQ favorite "DFWTG"


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE Today & Tomorrow September 28th and 29th at Amazon
Look Away Silence
by 
Edward C. Patterson

15 5-Stars out of 16 reviews

Martin Powers wanted an ironing board for Christmas. Instead, he got . . . Matthew Kieler, a non-returnable gift, but a gift that kept on giving. Chance encounters are sometimes the ones that most change our lives. He sold Matt a tie, but got more in the bargain - more than most people would want and more than anyone deserved. Although these lovers may not have had the pink American dream, they had it better than most, even as they faced a crisis that would change us all.

Look Away Silence is a romance set in the time of AIDS, when ignorance could spell trouble and often did. It encompasses the author's experiences in volunteer community service and personal friendships during a tragic period in American history. The novel is dedicated to the Hyacinth AIDS Foundation, the NAMES Project and to the author's own fallen angels. "Mothers, do not shun your children, because you never know how long you have to revel in them."
286 pages

Look Away Silence http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002HRER5S


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 15th and 16th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Kamilla Kirby (Oct 15, 2013)

Help find good lesbian books! Feel free to self advertise your books, just do it rationally. = )

I am going to start off by posting my book. I recently published it with Amazon, so I need to get a crowd. I am having issues finding on though...

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Flowers-Purple-Skies-ebook/dp/B00FIW4KBA/ref=sr_1_6?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1381869433&sr=1-6&keywords=blue+flowers

Please check it out! Enjoy!


----------



## Goddess of Cats (Oct 16, 2013)

Sure, here's mine: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2RKFI8

It's a mix of thriller/mystery/romance/surivor/horror genres. It's not your typical lesbian love story.


----------



## olefish (Jan 24, 2012)

Love and Go has just been released. Read here an original tale of love and loss.

Blurb:
Meet Luke bereaved and alone. Meet Hao lovelorn and alone. They meet over a Go game. Hao could do without Luke's bumbling all-too-honest manners. Luke could do without Hao's grouchy impatience. And together they navigate Go's tactics and strategies and talk about everything but of the wounds that gnaw at their hearts. 
When the unexpected and forbidden sparks between them, suddenly their simple friendship becomes perilous.

Hao is eager to be the aggressor in the game of love while Luke struggles for a modicum of peace. Go might be a hard game master, but understanding the heart is much harder. They stand to lose everything, even perhaps their lives. And so what will prevail in the end, the power of love to heal or the power of love to destroy?

​


----------



## Goddess of Cats (Oct 16, 2013)

My novel Scarred is kind of a mix between thriller/mystery/horror/survivor genres all wrapped up in a lesbian love story. It's definitely not a typical lesbian romance book. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2RKFI8

Blurb:

A disfigured woman haunted by nightmares and the knowledge that she'll always be alone. A lesbian high school student who deals with abuse by cutting herself with a razor blade. A vicious serial killer that has been leaving a bloody path of faceless victims in his wake.

Taylor Mackenzie's parents died in a car crash when she was a child. Marked by facial scarring from the same accident, she had been raised by her grandmother, a woman who had been so ashamed of her granddaughter's looks that she had her hidden away from the rest of the world for most of her life. After finally running away as a teen, Taylor made her way to San Diego where she now helps run a shelter for runaway girls.

Rachel Dupree is a lonely and confused lesbian trying to survive high school. Abused by her alcoholic mother and bullied by her classmates, Rachel comforts herself by dragging a razor blade across her skin. Rachel's only friend must leave for Chicago sooner than she had expected and Rachel is on the verge of suicide, knowing that the only person who didn't think she was a sick freak would soon disappear.

The Skinner is a vicious serial killer that has been terrorizing the country for the past year. His victims are young and pretty, their faces taken and preserved to keep them that way. He is obsessed with the ideas of innocence and purity and believes his victims should thank him for having the honor of being chosen. There have been no leads, no suspects, and he could be anywhere.

When Taylor's grandmother dies and she has to return home, it sets off a series of events that will entwine the two women together more than either of them had ever imagined. Bonding over their scars, they both begin to believe that maybe, just maybe, they've finally found the happiness they've been searching for.

Unless, of course, the Skinner finds them first...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

merging


----------



## J_T (May 16, 2011)

Halloween + Shakespeare + Gay Rights = DFWTG

Check out the promo video from my collection, The Death Sonnets!






FROM


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 24th and 25th at Amazon **
The Closet Clandestine:a queer steps out
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Journey from the Darkness Into the Light

*​*

The closet is a dark and airless place, so when I emerged from it, what else could I do but extol truth's glory over systemic lies - life's beauty in its infinite variety over societal servitude in its deafening prejudice.

The Closet Clandestine is a paean to existance beyond the closet - seven peans, in fact - chapbooks dedicated to my OUTbound journey. Sensitive, bold, Gay and sometimes shocking, these are the lyrics of my journey from darkness to twilight to sunshine.

Included - seven chapbooks:

The Awakening
Catherine and Other Poems
The Festival at Thebes
Ties and Rings
Gay October
Provincetown Poems, and 
Songs: Not Just Survival.

"Rage girls in fiery green - that I will never retreat into the closet clandestine again."
198 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## svrkev (Apr 11, 2012)

Awesome Thread!!

Feast, Stray, Love - #1 Feast (Top Ten Free Gay Fiction and SciFi on Amazon)
(Average Rating 4 out of 5 Stars on Amazon, Goodreads, Smashwords and Nook)
SciFi/Gay Fiction 
By Kevin Anthony

Damien Cooper's mind is a bit fucked up. Yes, that's his actual diagnosis. 
He tries to maintain stability but the people around him seem to be working against him. His boyfriend adopts a cannibalistic feasting habit and his mother strays away from reality after she gets obsessed with a self-help book. All while Damien tries to love his fucked up mind and his explosive new trait. 
Inhale Exhale and Feast, Stray, Love.
This short is the first out of three. Word Count: 11,000
WARNING: THIS TITLE INCLUDES BLOOD, MOTHERLY LOVE AND NO SUPPORT OF MEDICAL PROFESSIONALS

Free on Kindle/Amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CXADJVW


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE at Amazon Today Only - October 31st*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## Charles Harvey (Dec 29, 2010)

*I'm trying to figure out the "I" in this thread. But I have a literary short entitled The Power Plant. It's a coming of age story. *








*Amazon
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CKO461I*​I'm frazzled. The IBM Selectric decides to carriage return right in the middle of the sentences I'm typing. The three-wheeled Cushman stalled and I had had to get out in the rain and push it from the wooded edge of the campus back to the Power Plant. I do not need anymore frazzling. I'm typing hard--crunching words into the paper like someone stamping metal, when suddenly I feel as if I'm being smothered. I look up and Hawkins's stomach is pressing against my elbow.
"What are you doin?" he asks looking at the typewriter.
"I'm just typing up some of Mr. Barrett's book," I say politely and puzzled. I know Hawkins senses my unease, but he doesn't back off. No one in a blue uniform ever comes into the power plant office unless summoned. Barrett and Walter wear dandruff speckled dark suits. Jerry's uniform is a white shirt and dark trousers always bunched up at the crotch. I dress like nerdy white boys--earth shoes and shiny polyester. Hawkins picks up some of my papers and casts his eyes over a sentence or two. He put them down exactly as I had them and glances around the room.
"You're not fooling nobody. You know that don't you?" Hawkins says to me. "I know all about you."
My mouth opens and shuts like there's a spring in it, but I can't say anything. Hawkins smiles and walks out of the office.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today ONLY November 12th at Amazon **
The Closet Clandestine:a queer steps out
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Journey from the Darkness Into the Light

*​*

The closet is a dark and airless place, so when I emerged from it, what else could I do but extol truth's glory over systemic lies - life's beauty in its infinite variety over societal servitude in its deafening prejudice.

The Closet Clandestine is a paean to existance beyond the closet - seven peans, in fact - chapbooks dedicated to my OUTbound journey. Sensitive, bold, Gay and sometimes shocking, these are the lyrics of my journey from darkness to twilight to sunshine.

Included - seven chapbooks:

The Awakening
Catherine and Other Poems
The Festival at Thebes
Ties and Rings
Gay October
Provincetown Poems, and 
Songs: Not Just Survival.

from Songs: Not Just Survival

A Night with Rimbaud
--------------------
for Anthony

Ring me with young hearts, 
Songs green with remembrance, 
But not so green to be mowed. 
Scarlet hussies 
With laughter on their breath, 
And liquor too, 
For they know what I have forgotten 
And I need to know again.

Ring me with fiery youth, 
Dancing boys who know their stuff, 
Who know what I know, 
That life is invincible 
And infinite. 
And when I whisper the truth to them, 
They laugh at my failing body, 
But laugh with my seeking soul 
And hold me fast to the lies of youth 
Which I need to remember 
In this life of infinite laughter.

198 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - November 19th & 20th at Amazon*
*Bobby's Trace*
*by*

*Edward C. Patterson*
 
*Bobby's Eyes are Watching - Forever Watching*​
*Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. "Get a grip, Perry." So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you? 
122 pages

Edward C. Patterson *


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I had forgotten all about this thread, but luckily I found it again while looking for something else.

Anyway, I have another short story with a lesbian protagonist out. It's called _Pissed_ and is basically about the plane trip from hell.

Pissed

Drunken and rude passengers aboard a plane are a nightmare. But it's even worse when you happen to be the unlucky person seated right next to a rude drunkard. And once the rude drunkard starts to harass you, it's easy to lose your temper. Particularly if that rude drunkard is not even remotely your type&#8230;


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow December 17th and 18th at Amazon**
The Closet Clandestine:a queer steps out
by
Edward C. Patterson

A Journey from the Darkness Into the Light

*​*

The closet is a dark and airless place, so when I emerged from it, what else could I do but extol truth's glory over systemic lies - life's beauty in its infinite variety over societal servitude in its deafening prejudice.

The Closet Clandestine is a paean to existance beyond the closet - seven peans, in fact - chapbooks dedicated to my OUTbound journey. Sensitive, bold, Gay and sometimes shocking, these are the lyrics of my journey from darkness to twilight to sunshine.

Included - seven chapbooks:

The Awakening
Catherine and Other Poems
The Festival at Thebes
Ties and Rings
Gay October
Provincetown Poems, and 
Songs: Not Just Survival.

from Songs: Not Just Survival

Write Me a Song 
---------------

Write me a song without cadence, 
Free to blow where I will. 
Wanton verses, blank and wind swept; 
Then, carry my home to my sleep.

Write me a song that lingers, 
Like the vale of a comet's path; 
A melody spinning golden yarn 
From morning to bedtime prayers.

Write me a gay song to sing to the world, 
A song so sweet they will hear, 
Proclaiming the love they would have us denied, 
But on hearing they'd melt and sigh.

Write me a song for my fallen, 
A song filled with hope for our fears; 
One overlade with comfort; 
One that will catch all our tears.

Write me a song to march to 
As I proclaim to the world 
The fire I know refined in the glow 
And I'll walk with my pride, 
Comrades at my side; 
And they'll know, 
When you write me that song. 
----------------------------

198 pages

Edward C. Patterson
*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Friday May 2nd at Amazon*

*Turning Idolater*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

*12 5-Stars out of 15 reviews - My Favorite Child*​
​
*Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.org, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters.

Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business.
262 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## CherilNClarke (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the thread!

Full length novel, _Losing Control_









Young, ambitious and energetic, Brianna Anderson is new to the political scene in crime-infested Rockville, NJ. With an equally talented group of people surrounding her, she embarks on her first campaign - to win a seat on the City Council. Brianna is determined to claim victory over her more experienced and well-connected opponent, Colleen Smith. But Brianna has secrets, and when someone close to her discovers them, loyalty turns into double-dealing and deceit.

Short Stories
_The Beautiful People: New Orleans_ ****FREE 5/4/14 using promo code FR96E on Smashwords.com * https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40973








In The Beautiful People: New Orleans, the first short story in a new series, Cheril N. Clarke introduces us to four intriguing characters who will propel the reader into a provocative world filled with sophisticated naughtiness. Nontraditional in its presentation, The Beautiful People follows a close group of friends who love to travel, meeting up in a different city every other month for a weekend of exploration, partying, and a much-needed break from the daily grind of their careers. From the city of New Orleans, this installment acquaints us with a high-end tailor with a disdain for the common man, a fashion photographer riding a narcotic seesaw, an accountant with a penchant for flirting and flings, and an haute entrepreneur who is struggling with secret desires of her own. The Beautiful People subtly pushes moral boundaries and challenges preconceived notions of perfection.

_The Beautiful People: Las Vegas_









_The Beautiful People: Las Vegas _ returns readers to the lives of four friends whose magnetic personalities and gorgeous good looks rivet our attention. Vanessa, now an entrepreneurial executive, reveals shadowed parts of her past and displays talents long ago abandoned; Yen Chu, desperately trying to navigate the waters of self-imposed sobriety, yearns to be disciplined, but doesn't let that prevent her from arranging erotic adventures for her group; party boy Colin, on a quest to have the time of his life, ensures that everyone he meets will have the times of their lives as well; and Donovan, sometimes haughty, and always more conservative than the rest, allows himself to loosen up, and succumb to Sin City's extravagant indulgences.

http://www.cherilnclarke.com/bookstore.php


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow March 15th & 16th at Amazon*
*The Road to Grafenwoehr*
*by *  
*Edward C. Patterson*

_*For the GRIMM in all of us*_
*10 Five-stars out of Twelve Reviews*

​*PFC Quincy Summerson begins his military adventure in 1968 in Bavaria realizing that his presence stirs the paradigm - the thin line between twilight and night. His hyperactive imagination gets the better of him, and soon the world enlists him for a predestined purpose - to travel on the road to Grafenwoehr, where the wood is alive with myth and folk lore.

Set in a tense Cold War atmosphere during both the invasion of Czechoslovakia and the Vietnam call to arms, The Road to Grafenwoehr is one man's emotional journey to square nature's justice with humankind's disregard for it. It's a summons for a least likely and reluctant champion. But those called to service rarely choose where they serve. They just answer it, ripening to their purpose. For Quincy Summerson, a hero's life is not his choice, but can he ignore the call? Can he stay off the road once the twilight snares him?
374 pages*

*Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a short and sweet lesbian holiday romance available called _Christmas Eve at the Purple Owl Café_.



After a massive row with her parents over intolerable relatives, Katie finds herself all alone for the holidays. So she heads for the one place in town where everyone is welcome on Christmas Eve, the legendary Purple Owl Café.

The Purple Owl Café has a chequered sixty-year history. These days it's not just a place for good music and conversation, it also happens to be a lesbian bar.

Katie doesn't mind, though so far her life was too busy for romance of any kind. But that's about to change when Katie meets Jess at the Christmas Eve party at the Purple Owl Café&#8230;


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

my mainstream novel Chasing Dragons isn't purely LGBTQ, but it does examine life from a trans MC. Plus, it can be borrowed for even cheaper than the true price. link is in sig


----------



## Carol Davis (Dec 9, 2013)

I have two sweet gay romance short stories (10,000 words each), with plans to do at least one new one a month throughout the year. They're both in KU, so they can be borrowed.



Jeremy Cole is a success, by anyone's standards: he runs a popular online magazine, and two of his books have hit the best-seller lists. Though he's quiet and a little clumsy, his family and friends adore him. But throughout his life, he's known there was something missing - the person who would make him complete. Someone he met years ago, during a summer he spent at the lake with his grandparents. Someone who sent him postcards and dozens of little gifts, someone who led him on great adventures... and then disappeared from his life, only to return a decade later. Someone who comes and goes on a whim, chasing a goal Jeremy can't begin to understand.

After his grandmother's death, Jeremy is faced with selling his family's treasured summer home - and with deciding, once and for all, what to do about Charlie, the only man he's ever loved.



Indiana native Kieran Flynn moved to Southern California with two hopes: to escape the cold, and to find some success in advertising. But four months later he's still struggling to understand computer software, his home is an apartment over someone's garage, and he hasn't found a single way to stand out from the crowd. The only time of day he truly enjoys is lunchtime, when he leaves the confines of the office and soaks up some sun near the beach. Nothing looks promising. There's no success on the horizon... until a half-crazed guy comes running outside yelling, "Help me! Please help me!"

That's Kieran's introduction to "the soup man," a gorgeous cafe owner named Ryan Dunn, who'll quickly become the most important person Kieran's ever met - and will teach him that when one thing in your life is perfect, the rest of your life might just follow suit.


----------



## eleanorberesford (Dec 22, 2014)

Charley's final year at Fernleigh Manor is complicated by a runaway pegasus, unwanted Games Captainship, a dangerous new rival and, most of all, falling head over heels in love with another girl. What is a reluctant Senior Prefect to do?

A magical YA school story with a sapphic twist, the first in the Scholars and Sorcery series.



Scholars and Sorcery is a series of young adult fantasy novels set in an alternate version of 1950s England in which elves invaded in the far past, leaving magic and mythical creatures such as fairies and dragons behind them. It features lesbian heroines and a sweet dollop of romance.


----------



## Coco Mingolelli (Jul 22, 2017)

Yes, this is awesome!

The book on my signature is a lesbian-centric (most major characters are lesbian/pan/queer,) and falls under the categories of romance and psychological thriller/crime.

Here's the synopsis:

"Latin teacher Mallory Moore strives to protect her most promising - and perplexing - student in years from her overbearing father. In the process, she steals Dawn's heart, and unearths decades old secrets about herself.

As Mallory realizes that her only love has sprung from her only hate, Dawn must overcome the sins of her father to mend the pieces of a shattered life."

The long awaited first novel in author Coco Mingolelli's series, *The Three Sins of Mallory Moore,* *Peccatum in Carne: Sins of the Flesh* has captured the hearts and minds of both editors and readers alike.

An honest and eye opening look into the world of lesbian relationships,it also touches upon the important issues of consent, mental illness,recovery, and finding joy in the serendipity of life.

Praise for *Peccatum in Carne: Sins of the Flesh*

"This story does not disappoint. I laughed, I cried, I swooned. I've never read anything so beautiful. You brought these characters to life, you really did, and made me and hundreds of others fall in love with them in an entirely different way."
*
"Fasten your seatbelts, you're in for a ride!" - Courtney Galloway, independent book editor*
Peccatum in Carne entices the reader, and has you addicted from page one. Full of adventure, spunk, thrills and chills ...and nice little helping of seductive romance as well.... PiC is sure to delight and enthrall. While not suitable for younger audiences due to the complexity of its themes; consent, sexual assault and its aftermath, mental illness - to name just a few. All these highly sensitive topics are handled with an honesty that is not always gentle but which IS compassionate and understanding, not just of those facing the situations but also how it affects the people around them. With fully rounded and wondrously flawed characters, a nail biting plot, and Ms. Mingolelli's gift for description, I laughed, I cried, and yes, sometimes, I raged as I read. I look forward to the next book and can safely say I've found a new favorite author!
*
"Ms. Mingolelli successfully draws the reader in from the beginning," - Tasha Sorensen, beta reader*
Each of the characters are well-rounded, and flawed. Throughout the book, I laughed, and shed some tears as the depths of Mallory's mental illness is uncovered. The complexity of the book's themes are very relavant in today's social climate. From the way this story addresses consent, the after affects of sexual assault, and mental illness, Ms. Mingolelli shines a light on these issues that are so often swept under the rug by society. For those themes, this book is intended for a mature audience.


----------



## G. D. Cox (Sep 1, 2017)

_"Thank you for giving me the chance to love you. And for giving yourself the chance to love you, too."_

Agent Phelan Cole of the Global Anti Terrorist Force, one of the most respected and feared men in the classified military counter-terrorism and intelligence agency, is secretly and happily married to fellow agent Clyde Barnett. With their romantic relationship and marriage concealed from other agents, Cole and Clyde will face the greatest threat yet to their love for each other: A mission in the Eastern European country of Croenia leads to Clyde losing all his memories of Cole &#8230; and reverting back to the gay man with severe internalized homophobia that he was before he met Cole, an openly bisexual man accepting of his own sexual orientation.

While the agency's intimidating Research & Development department races against time to reverse engineer the device that caused Clyde's amnesia, Cole is also racing against time to save his marriage and bring back his beloved best friend, lover and husband. Will Cole succeed in saving his husband? Or will he lose everything, even his own life?

_________________________________

*Memento Amare is a standalone, 130,000+ word, adult gay romance novel by G. D. Cox. It has a guaranteed HEA ending. *

Available on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074TB3SRY


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey, I'm back. Had to make dinner. Also, there's too much on Netflix (Anyone excited for the Sense8 movie?). Nice to see you and to see that some people still are using this thread, though very sporadically.

My short story _La Chanson de l'Observation_ is now permafree on Amazon US, CA, and UK.








It's never a good idea for sociologists to fall in love with someone they're studying--especially if they're alien sociologists.

Node AR1x40 lives his life on Earth as human Javier Flores, observing and reporting on human behavior as part of The Commonality's sociological study. When he meets Theo Zedek, a pastry chef and owner of the La Chanson Cafe, Node AR1x40 violates the main parameter of the experiment--he falls in love. And their love may ruin far more than his career.

Told in the style of a scientific research paper, _La Chanson de l'Observation_ is the third in _The Space Within These Lines Collection_ of romantic magical realist, fantasy, and science fiction stories exploring memory and loss in an effort to show that which connects all people, the power of love.

This romantic Science Fiction short story was first published in Issue 8 of _A cappella Zoo_, then was chosen by guest editor Gina Ochsner for Issue 10, _The Best of A cappella Zoo: A Five-Year Retrospective_, finally reprinted in _A cappella Zoo_'s _Queer & Familiar: the trans, gay, and lesbian collection_.

Amazon Canada
Amazon UK
Amazon US

Please continue to add your books.


----------



## NoLongerHere (Apr 26, 2010)

Bye


----------



## Ceramic (Jun 12, 2017)

My second memoir is out now as an eBook on Kindle.

It's called "Elusive Identity: The Autism Spectrum and Recreating a Sense of Identity"

I touch on repeatedly losing a sense of self, recreating my identity, masking my emotions, a sense of self being deliberately torn down by a personal development company, and *my experiences with gender dysphoria*.

I hope some of you can relate.

Elusive Identity: The Autism Spectrum and Recreating a Sense of Identity 
(I've been there too Darl Book 2)


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks, R.E. Conary and Ceramic!


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

"Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained", (Apart of "The Celluloid Closet Series") is a LGBT Action/Crime, Thriller novel, although it's not exclusively LGBT, the protagonists are LGBT, and there are LGBT issues. It will be officially released on April 19th. It will be available on ebook/Kindle, Paperback, and an audiobook is currently in production/development which should be finished soon.

"Nothing Ventured, Nothing Gained", features five gay/bisexual men in their late 20s/early thirties, from different backgrounds and lifestyles. Through several circumstances and situations, they end up in an organized crime group, and commit bank heists. They also suffer from mental personality disorders as well. There are many twists and turns. It's very fun. It's the first book in the series, however the series consist of several different titles, which you can read in order, but you don't necessarily have to.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07PP4JW9H/

It's not my first story, but it is my first published novel as an author, and I hope you will check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Diana Waters (Jun 14, 2019)

*A Trust to Follow (Diana Waters, eXtasy Books, 201*










In a world where magic is hated and feared, sometimes the bravest thing a man can do is trust.

Daymon is the second prince of a kingdom in which Evokers - those who possess intuitive magical abilities - have long since been treated with fear and mistrust. Marked as an Evoker himself, Daymon is captured by those who wish to take advantage of these powers. Now, the prince must put his faith in Rhyder, the captain of his guards - and the man Daymon has claimed as his own - to free him.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DCK5BJ1

*Kaidyn's Courage (Diana Waters, eXtasy Books, 2019)*










When one man's courage is lost to his own anger, another will try to rekindle it - no matter the cost.

Kaidyn is the son of the queen and a trainee officer in the kingdom of Sareen. He is also a Half-Blood - his father is from Iskandir, a neighboring kingdom which has been at war with Sareen for many years. Bitter and angry at the prejudice he faces, Kaidyn meets Sorin, a healer from one of Sareen's most prominent noble families. As their relationship deepens, the war between Sareen and Iskandir grows worse. Not only will the pair inevitably become involved with the conflict one way or another, but Sorin is also hiding a secret, and time is running out for them both.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07PN1RWN4


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

_*Bonds of Hate*_​




*The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate* is the first book of *Dark Tales of Randamor the Recluse*.

While the kingdom of Ximerion is threatened at its southern border by a major power, the high king sends his two youngest sons, the half brothers Anaxantis and Ehandar, as Lord Governors to the Northern Marches where minor raids by wild barbarians are expected.

Under the guidance of an old and trusted general, the king hopes to keep the young princes far from the major conflict in the south, while at the same time providing them with a valuable learning experience. The estranged half brothers are rivals, but soon they feel attracted to each other. As if this was not enough of a complication, they begin to suspect that they were set up by their own father.

The result is a fierce struggle for power where the lines between hate and love become almost indistinguishable and where nothing is what it seems.

_Genres:_ Historical Fantasy, Gay Fiction, Gay Romance, Coming of Age, Gay Erotica, M/M-Romance


*As reviewers wrote on Amazon.com:*

_"As always with Andrew Ashling, an intense read. Mr. Ashling has an uncanny knack for creating complex characters who you really want to hate, but you can't help but be drawn to. In this first of a series (no, there is no real resolution in this first novel), the author creates a universe that could be drawn from our medieval history and which involves complex, canny political gamesmanship. I have to admit that it took me a number of chapters to get into the story, and I was tempted to put it down once or twice, but I'm glad I stuck it out in the end. The last three or four chapters of the book are some of the best I've read in this genre for their emotional impact and the way in which they dealt with a very difficult topic."_

_"This is the first m/m book that gave me a truly fantastic imaginative journey amongst royals, nobles, followers, enemies, impostors and barbarians. The world-building started with a bang. For a book with hundreds of pages, there were no over-written narratives that would have made me skip pages. The fascinating characters, cunning power plays, and crafty twists had me wanting to observe the gripping gameplay going on in the book from a bird's-eye view. "_

_"I would like to say that both princes are crazy, and that Anaxantis' madness is a madness he shares with other great men. That's certainly one way to make sense of his inconsistent behavior, but it also, to some extent, distances the reader. It's one thing to identify with a dashing hero; it's another to identify with a dashing hero who is also bipolar. In some ways the secondary characters are easier to like. Lorcko was my favorite--and not only because of the lilac scent he uses in his hair. In a subplot that mirrors the story of the brothers, he is tested by Ambrick, who wants to discover if Lorcko's protests of affection are sincere. But Ambrick himself is destroyed by his testing, and the shallow Lorcko remakes himself into a complex, entirely admirable human being. It's not the tale we expect. The ugly Ambrick should have turned into the swan who gets the boy Leda, but that's not the way things work out here. And it's narrative twists like this that make the book worth reading. It contains many different stories and some of them both surprise and delight."_

*There is a link in my signature that will bring you to my website. Clicking on the cover (the big one or the one in the signature) will bring you to the book's Amazon page.*


----------



## Max N. (Jun 14, 2018)

Kindred Souls










https://www.amazon.com/Kindred-Souls-Max-C-Payne/dp/1684311314

Jay is a foster kid and dyslexic, which leaves him at odds with his foster parents' extended families and feeling more alone than ever at the holidays. He's not good with crowds and tends to shy away from people, which makes summer school not much better than his home life. While avoiding his problems, he meets popular transfer student Seiji, who frequently feels alone even in the midst of an adoring crowd. The two grow close over the summer, but come the school year, Jay starts to think their friendship was really just a momentary distraction to Seiji...


----------



## Bixso (Mar 29, 2019)

My second novel "Profiles of Hope". Which is a short story cycle.

Gary Swanson is a psychologist. He picks several men off Reddit to do a social experiment. He interviews each man, and they tell him their life story pretty much. He, and nine additional men tell thrilling, romantic, adventurous, and heartwarming, (and maybe even weird and strange) stories.

If you want to check it out.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XQQF6F7


----------

